# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Χριστουγεννιάτικο Banner 2014 - Χρόνια πολλά!

## Efthimis98

*
Χριστουγεννιάτικο Banner 2014-Χρόνιαπολλά!!!

*


*Είναι γεγονός ότι τα Χριστούγεννα πλησιάζουν. Μέρες χαράς, μέρες αφιερωμένες στην οικογένειά μας και στα άτομα που αγαπάμε, μέρες ξεκούρασης και χαλάρωσης, όλους μας ελκύουν και μας ευχαριστούν. Έτσι, το φόρουμ μας, αποφάσισε να μπει στο χαρούμενο και ξεχωριστό αυτό κλίμα περιμένοντας με ανυπομονησία τις χαρμόσυνες μέρες.* 

Το* GreekBirdClub* εύχεται σε όλους τους φίλους του, και όχι μόνο,* ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ*και*ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ!!!

**
(Σε όσους δεν έχει εμφανιστεί, παρακαλώ πιέστε τα κουμπιά Ctrl + F5)*

----------


## ninos

Άλλη μια χρονιά παρέα με το πιο ζεστό φόρουμ. Ευχομαι και αυτά τα Χριστούγεννα να μας βρουν  ΓΕΜΑΤΑ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπράβο σας παιδιά! Το Banner είναι πραγματικά απίθανο!!! Πολύ χαίρομαι που στολίσαμε και το forum χριστουγεννιάτικα!!! 

Καλά Χριστούγεννα να έχουμε, πάντα με υγεία!!!  :Xmas3:  :138:

----------


## mrsoulis

Καλές γιορτές να έχουμε πρώτα με υγεία και μετά όλα τα αλλά...

----------


## blackmailer

υπεροχο!!! καλα χριστουγενα με υγεια σε ολους παιδια πανω απ' ολα!!!

----------


## litsa kara

τιιιιι ωραιιοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφο!!!Ευχομαι να περασετε ολοι χαρουμενες γιορτες με τα ατομα που αγαπατε και να ειστε καλα!!!

----------


## panos70

Μπράβο σας παιδιά. Το Banner είναι πραγματικά πολυ ομορφο

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πανέμορφο παιδιά ... καλές γιορτές σε όλους και στις οικογένειές σας ...

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα, 

σας ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ όλους κι ευχόμαστε ολόψυχα Χρόνια πολλά και καλά Χριστούγεννα !!!!  :Icon E Biggrin:

----------


## stefos

Χρόνια πολλά σε ολους τους φιλους του φόρουμ και η καινούργια χρόνια να είναι 
καλύτερη απο την περσινή!!! Προσεγμένο το bunner!!!!

----------


## WhiteFace

Καλησπερα , σας ευχαριστω ολους σας για τις γνωσεις που εχω παρει απο εδω μεσα , ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΤΗς ΕΛΛΑΔΑΣ !!!!!!Χρονιά Πολλά και καλα Χριστούγεννα . :Icon Smile:

----------


## mparoyfas

μπραβο στα παιδια που συντηρούν , διακοσμούν και προσφέρουν για να εχουμε ολοι εμεις αυτο το υπεροχο φορουμ γνώσης για τους φτερωτούς φιλους μας , χρονια πολλα !

----------


## xrisam

Πολύ όμορφο!
Μπραβο για την υπεροχη δουλειά! 

Χρονια Πολλά σε όλους να είμαστε καλά και να χαιρόμαστε όσους αγαπάμε φτερωτούς και μη!

----------


## Gardelius

Απίθανο το βιντεάκι Χρύσα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy0159: 

Χαίρονται και αυτά σα μικρά παιδιά...... μακάρι να υπάρξει και για φέτος σύμπνοια και αγάπη !!!!

----------


## blackmailer

καλά εντάξει έμεινα!!! το άλλο κάνει βόλτες με το τρενάκι ...χαχαχαχα ΤΕΛΕΙΟ!!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλες γιορτες σε ολους,καλα να περασουμε.

----------

